# New Nikon 70-200 VR-II test report



## Derrel

According to Marcus Bell, one of the select few photographers to be given a pre-production Nikon D3s camera, there were four photographers world-wide who were given the 70-200, f/2.8 AF-S VR-II telephoto zoom to test.

The pre-production comments of one of those four lucky photographers can be found here  Cliff Mautner Photography

on Cliff Mautner's blog.


----------



## Montana

Maybe Nikon will finally have a decent full frame 70-200.  Very promising!  I was reading that and got a warm fuzzy for the Nikon guys.


----------



## Derrel

Yes, the "old" 70-200 2.8 VR is a fantastic lens on the DX format, better than the 70-200 2.8 L IS is on APS-C. Looking at the MTF charts for the new Nikkor design, it's clear that its optics are better than the first-generation 70-200 VR Nikkor from 2003, and the two Canon models of f/2.8 aperture. But then again, a newer lens design is usually better than a competitor's older design. That is to be expected, usually.

Of course, the price will also be very high for the new 70-200 VR-II model. That will make the 14-24,24-70,and 70-200 trio the best in the business, with prices to boot.


----------



## inTempus

I hear rumblings of Canon replacing it's popular 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM lens.  While it might not be a perfect lens, I absolutely love mine.  If Canon replaces it, I'll take a wait and see tact.  I'm not dumping my existing 70-200 until I'm damn sure there's something better out there.


----------



## MrLogic

Montana said:


> Maybe Nikon will finally have a decent full frame 70-200.  Very promising!  I was reading that and got a warm fuzzy for the Nikon guys.



Actually, the "old" 70-200mm Nikkor performed much better in a recent test than the Canon 70-200L 2.8 IS you have. (ColorFoto October issue)


----------



## Montana

Nope, the Nikon 70-200 has soft corners on full frame.  DO a search.  Not bashing Nikon by any means.  Glad they produced another better version.  That means Canon will eventually leap frog Nikon, and so on.  Its a win win.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Yeah, we all know what the new 70-200 is going to look like, and honestly, there wasn't really anything wrong with the old one, but whatever, it's the only lens Nikon makes that they seem to _really_ keep up on updating, (5 versions in the last 12 years!) Averaging obsolescence every 3 years..

But that's great! becuase everyone likes shooting 15 year old midrange prime lens designs anyway!


----------



## MrLogic

Montana said:


> the Nikon 70-200 has soft corners on full frame.  DO a search.



...that's why I didn't buy the old one. 

BTW, corner vignetting on full frame (D3X, 5D Mk II) was a part of the test I was referring to. Yes... at 200mm vignetting is somewhat more pronounced than on the Canon. 

But resolution was much better throughout the zoom range. 

That was just one test, though.  But I doubt the 70-200mm L f/2.8 IS is one of Canon's best performing zoom lenses.

The 70-200 L f/4 IS is a much better performer according to many reviews, and arguably the best 70-200mm lens on the market (of any brand). It just isn't fast enough.


----------



## Antithesis

MrLogic said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Nikon 70-200 has soft corners on full frame.  DO a search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that's why I didn't buy the old one.
> 
> BTW, corner vignetting on full frame (D3X, 5D Mk II) was a part of the test I was referring to. Yes... at 200mm vignetting is somewhat more pronounced than on the Canon.
> 
> But resolution was much better throughout the zoom range.
> 
> That was just one test, though.  But I doubt the 70-200mm L f/2.8 IS is one of Canon's best performing zoom lenses.
> 
> The 70-200 L f/4 IS is a much better performer according to many reviews, and arguably the best 70-200mm lens on the market (of any brand). It just isn't fast enough.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I had the 70-200 2.8 non-IS, and it was an absurdly sharp lens on FF. I loved it and used it whenever possible. 

But, that new 70-200VR looks insane! Handholding at 1/10th of a second is just crazy and the sharpness looks spectacular. It also means the price on the older one may get driven down in the used market. I don't see myself honestly affording a full-frame Nikon for quite some time, so I may spring for the older one at some point.


----------



## MrLogic

More 70-200 VR II sample images here (D3x): 

jRuAF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm F2.8 G ED VR IIv - fWJWatch

and here (D700):

GANREF | ãã³ã³ AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm F2.8G ED VR II å®åã¬ãã¼ã | ãã¸ã¿ã«ã«ã¡ã©ãã¬ã¸ã³


----------



## citjet

If there was a 'grail' lens for me, then this is it.  Ive been setting $'s asside saving up for one and cant wait.  I hate my cheap lenses!


----------



## SpeedTrap

Montana said:


> Maybe Nikon will finally have a decent full frame 70-200. Very promising! I was reading that and got a warm fuzzy for the Nikon guys.


 
There is nothing wrong with the current one, I do own it and have been very happy for several years.  And I do shoot full Frame with it.


----------



## Antithesis

citjet said:


> If there was a 'grail' lens for me, then this is it.  Ive been setting $'s asside saving up for one and cant wait.  I hate my cheap lenses!



It definitely looks like the best 70-200 to date from any manufacturer, but man.... Nikon just loves to ask exorbitant amounts of money for their pro-level glass! At those prices, you start getting into used last-generation 300mm f2.8's. I think I would be content with the older version which will likely be close to a grand less on the used market. But, I also probably won't go full frame for a while unless I fall into a vast pile of money *crosses fingers*.


----------



## shooter72

Just came across another review on D3S & 70-200VR II here:
Review: Nikon D3S & 70-200VR II 

It is very cool so see 70-200VR being compared to 70-200VR II side by side!


----------



## MrLogic

shooter72 said:


> Just came across another review on D3S & 70-200VR II here:
> Review: Nikon D3S & 70-200VR II
> 
> It is very cool so see 70-200VR being compared to 70-200VR II side by side!



Very impressive. Nikon's marketing dept. must love you.


----------



## Agent J

FX - Nikon D700 + AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II test shots - a set on Flickr

DX - D300 + AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II test shots - a set on Flickr


----------



## MrLogic

Agent J said:


> FX - Nikon D700 + AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II test shots - a set on Flickr



Flickr Photo Download: _DSC2178 200mm 2,8 1/45 iso800 vignetting control OFF

^ Still some nasty "vignetting" there. Disappointing, to say the least...

Thanks for posting, BTW.


----------



## brianabiva

70-200 vrii is awesome


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

I just got a VR II ...teehee


----------



## mike1944

I wanted to see how well my new 70-200 VRII would work hand held. Here's a non scientific, non technical look. D90.

Here's a shot with my 18-200 to give perspective.







Here's about 100 or so with the 70-200. Focusing on Honda at end of street.







And here is a crop of of the Honda at 200 Handheld.







To me it's pretty impressive to be hand hold it and be able to read the plate at that distance.


----------

